
Show HN: Videobolt – Creative platform for video branding - ugljesas
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/videobolt-3-0
======
ugljesas
Our team of 5 created Videobolt to help you promote your personal or business
brand with professional motion graphics. On Videobolt you create custom motion
graphics in a streamlined online editor, export and download your project as
.MP4 and then repurpose as you see fit.

Our current offer consists of logo intros, cinematic titles and a few
slideshows. We are mainly targeting at twitch streamers, vloggers, and
bloggers. We wish to build a tool useful to anyone who wants their brand to
look like a million bucks, but also have money left over to sustain both their
cat and their business.

The whole thing is free to use and you can also grab freebie videos from
select templates by sharing on social media. For those that need more, we have
affordable monthly packages.

